
HDMI 2.1 is here with 10K and Dynamic HDR support - tareqak
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/28/hdmi-2-1-specification-is-now-available-with-10k/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Swapna Krishna / Engadget: HDMI 2.1 spec released with
support for 48 Gbps bandwidth, 120fps 4K, 60fps 8K, Variable Refresh Rate for
smoother gameplay, Dynamic HDR, and 10K resolution_

